# Metacam question



## rachiec9 (Apr 2, 2014)

So my hedgy has had some leg problems, I took her to the vet for x-rays and there is nothing wrong, might just be a sprain or some growing pain (according to the vet) and she gave me Metacam to give her 2 times a day for 7-10 days, with a syringe to go in her mouth.

Is this normal dosage? I know nothing about this medication so I wanted to make sure that this is all correct and not harmful to her.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Metacam is fine, but what is the dosage? How many mL? 
Did they put flavoring in it? My vet uses cotton candy flavor for small mammals. My Nara really liked it, actually.
ML


----------



## rachiec9 (Apr 2, 2014)

I am supposed to give her .6 mL twice daily and I don't think there is any flavoring


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I had a hedgehog on that medication. I don't remember the dose though- I believe the dose is based on the weight of the hedgehog?
What kind of leg problems is she having?


----------



## rachiec9 (Apr 2, 2014)

She had been limping so I wanted to make sure it wasn't a broken leg


----------



## hogwildhedgies (Jun 18, 2014)

Dosage is based on weight/age of hogs and exactly how much damage is done. We use Metacam often whenever a baby or adult gets hurt. We're using it right now for a baby we just rescued. Another breeder I know was going to put down a baby girl because her leg was broken so he couldn't sell her. I adopted her and took her to our vet asap and now she's on anti-biotics and 0.07mls of Metacam every 12 hours and making a timely recovery.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I had a hedgehog that had a bone infection- I notices as she started limping and then when I looked at her leg it looked like it was bending backwards. They did x-rays and it wasn't broken so they treated for a bone infection and she got better.
I would keep an eye on the leg that is bothering her and if starts bending funny, I would go back to the vet.


----------

